# 8 month old chocolate lab for good home



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

A friend of mine has a brother who has been called into service, who had 2 chocolate labs. One has been adopted out, but the other (male) is 8 months old. Unfortunatly he's been put into the shelter, but she's willing to pay the adoption fees if anyone is interested in him. I honestly have no idea what extent of training this dog has had. Give her a call or text on her cell if interested
Tabby: 801-433-8996


----------

